
Xenko 3.0 is now free and open-source - doppp
https://xenko.com/blog/xenko-opensource-mit/
======
PopsiclePete
This looks amazing, honestly. I can't believe that such tools are now given
away for free and open source. I remember Unity was stuck with a very old
version of C# (due to Mono licensing issues), Xenko looks to be C# 7.0 from
the ground up, amazing.

------
mrblah
this looks great. seems like there's many c# scripting game engines but from
what i'm reading the entire engine was written in c#?

